# Talk persists about merging XM, Sirius



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...085_RTRUKOC_0_US-SATELLITE.xml&src=rss&rpc=22


> "It's very doable," said Kenneth Ferree, a partner in the Entertainment and Media Practice Group of Sheppard Mullin Richter & Hampton in Washington.
> 
> Ferree steered four major FCC merger reviews, including the failed attempt at merging EchoStar and DirecTV. But he said that the satellite TV business is different enough from satellite radio to warrant approval.
> 
> ...


More....


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

blah, blah, blah...... just talk..... it'll never happen.


----------

